# AKFF jigging chapter : Urgent update



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I may have mentioned I'm off jigging this coming weekend and by all reports it will be as good or better than last time. It's been a few months since the last (successful) AKFF day out on the jigs, and they are bagging out on heaps of fish lately. 
So now I'm thinking I might be keen for a mid weeker sometime soonish! I know he is booked out on weekends a long time ahead, but I reckon an AKFF weekday trip should be a breeze at short notice.

I'll have to see if I can swing a flexi day first, and make it up on a weekend or similar... :shock:

Just planting the seed right now, anyone else keen to get jiggy with it? I'll have a better idea of if it can happen aswell as a report after this upcoming weekend of hopefully many seriolas....

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Check.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

sbd said:


> Check.


No surprise there... ;-)

Got a few pm's also so this might be a goer!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I can never make the AKFF weekend events as I always seem to be rostered at work. Fingers crossed a midweek will see me right.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm a tentative and a mate of mine is too. Depends on dates, flights etc......keep me posted


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'd be in for a bit of that.

JT


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm interested in the trip - dependent on dates etc.

Thanks


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

counting the minutes.

keep us informed of when and where.

H1K


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bring it On !!!! Just send us some dates.....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I was only thinking about this last week after hearing reports of plenty of kings out wide...

I'm a definite maybe. :shock: ;-)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great stuff guys. We might be able to arrange another trip if we get a few more numbers  
I'll get onto it and will see him this weekend, hopefully the weather will be kind!
Mid weekers are good as we'd have the place to ourselves and we can get dates no worries and at short notice.

I know his prices have increased, now looking at $150.
The guys who came last time know its value and we started early and finished when we were sore and stuffed from pulling fish in....

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmm

monkey thinking


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

keza said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> monkey thinking


as long as monkey aint spanking :twisted:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

keza said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> monkey thinking


What on earth is Monkey thinking Kerry?! :lol:

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JT said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmm
> ...


on a recent trip to Thailand we took the kids to a monkey show, everything the guy asked the monkey to do, the monkey would just stand there for a while and the guy with the mic would say "monkey thinking". We now say it around home when my son is just standing there.

I just got off a plane from Taiwan, it was the first thing that came to me, as i was weighing up catching fish against throwing up 

Anyone been to Taiwan ? the girls are gorgeous.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

keza said:


> Anyone been to Taiwan ? the girls are gorgeous.


I thought that about the girls in Thailand - untill I found out that they werent girls


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone been to Taiwan ? the girls are gorgeous.
> ...


better not to pay your money until you check out the goods :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

keza said:


> better not to pay your money until you check out the goods :lol:


and leave the lights on !!!!


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hijackers!!!!

You are supposed to be thinking about jigging not "jiggy jiggy".

Count me in for a mid week session, jigging that is. Are there specific tackle requirements or will you get away with a selection of jigs and standard o/head gear (8/15/24kg) The fishing mags seem to have elevated jigging to an art form with comensurately elevated priced gear as being the norm.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Keza you're jetlagged.... and oh so wrong.

Lloyd, maybe check the Off Topic section from the last trip, 6 pages of banter on gearing up.

I'm looking at around the middle of Sept at this stage.

Kings anyone?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> I'm looking at around the middle of Sept at this stage.


Sounds good Dave - let us know after you speak to Jim so I can book my day off.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Dave,

Found the report in the Off Topic section dated 25th May, thanks. Definitely count me in now. I think that after reading the report except for the jigs I have enough gear to get going.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

By the response and pm's aswell we should have no worries filling a trip, and I reckon a 2nd jigging trip is on the cards also to get everyone involved. It would be great to get everyone who's responded out for a good day jigging.

There has been some arm achingly good reports lately :lol: :lol:

Should have a few dates soon...

Dave


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Mid September would be excellent. I just happen to be off work from the 10th to the 20th.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just a heads up that we've got a great turnout for AKFF jigging over the next few weeks.
Locked in dates are Sept 11 and 18th, 2 consecutive thursdays.
Still got a couple of spots left for the 11th, so anyone can drop me a line and your welcome to join.
Cost is $150 and that is for a full day jigging, my trip yesterday was cancelled so I'm going twice ;-)

Edit:

Sept 11 PaulB, Homemade, JT, Dave73, Gordon, Wigg and Mattsadventure.
Sept 18. Simond11, Keza, Woppie, SBD, Kraley, Sharknett, Dave73.

Looking forward to it, Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if anyone drops out of the 18th, count me in. can't do the 11th.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Tackle tragic that I am... Ive just bought 10 Williamson Speed jigs off ebay......... for 60 bucks excluding shipping from US... I probably dont need the whole ten and would be happy to split down the middle -ie mixture of weights. Five each.. for 30 bucks plus the shipping...

Anyone keen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... SA:US:1123


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Tackle tragic that I am... Ive just bought 10 Williamson Speed jigs off ebay......... for 60 bucks excluding shipping from US... I probably dont need the whole ten and would be happy to split down the middle -ie mixture of weights. Five each.. for 30 bucks plus the shipping...
> 
> Anyone keen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... SA:US:1123


How many jigs did you loose last time Dick (did you go last time?)? I might be in for those 5. Depends on what the leather jackets are doing on the day.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I didnt go last time JT... but I did have the barracoudas ripping through the 100lb leaders on the jigs in the Maldives !!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm thinking to take 3 jigs and one stick of dynamite.
It the jackets are there ....., i think you can see where i'm going


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Dave73 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a heads up that we've got a great turnout for AKFF jigging over the next few weeks.
> Locked in dates are Sept 11 and 18th, 2 consecutive thursdays.
> ...


Have repllenished my jig stocks And as far as work goes Thursday week does'nt exist :shock:

Will it be same time same place 

Cheers Paul


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Current situation is this, I'm waiting to hear from our splendid captain who has been having a great time of late with plenty of kings.

But..... this strange crappy green water with floaties in it (and leatherjackets) has suddenly appeared as of last weekend. :? 
He is heading out again and wants to suss it out, if it's good for kings we're locked in with full numbers for both days.
If he makes the call to leave it alone, I trust his judgement well enough to listen.

He wants to look after us and see us get a great few days out. If we have to deal with leather jackets out to spoil our fun, it could be wise to save your $'s and jigs for a few weeks.

So it's 50 / 50 at the moment fellas I'm sorry...  
The fall back option will be to reschedule for a later date, so it will happen when it's meant to.

I'm as keen to get out there as I'm know you are also, but happy to be guided by good advise..

Cheers Dave ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

No worries Dave - glad to see he doesnt want to take our money and run... so I'm cool to reschedule if need be !!!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, Dave. Agree. Will rely on his judgement and hopefully he will re-schedule a day I won't be somewhere else in the world!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Also hanging for this trip, but agree its better to wait for a day where you are not just throwing money into the ocean.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

damn..... i somehow missed this thread. please put me on the bench in case of a cancellation on either trip.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Cheers for update Dave  

Reshedule would be possible with me,,,,,,,, pesky leatherjackets 

Would rather chew on a king than a jacket any day


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it looks to me like there is some warmer water heading down from up north so that could change things.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd rather not sacrifice all my jigs to leather jackets so if that means rescheduling no worries. Hopefully the water will change in the next few days - it does seem to have warmed up a little.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Should have details re jigging this thursday and next week also.
Luckily the current has returned a bit, which will help the fishing.
Still need to speak to the skipper.

Watch this space...
(I'd say 60/40 at the moment)

Dave


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sept 11 PaulB, Homemade, JT, Dave73, Gordon, Wigg and Mattsadventure.
Sept 18. Simond11, Keza, Woppie, SBD, Kraley, Sharknett, Dave73.

on the bench: Karnage, On the Edge.
;-)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bugger..

Round 1 on the 11th looks to be a no go! Sorry guys, it's very close and I have reservations for this one..  
Round 2 on the 18th is still being planned to go ahead. Updates and reports to follow of course.

I hate missing out on trips...

If anyone is keen for an October trip we can look at choosing a date now.

cheers Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

No prob about round 1, thanks for the effort anyway.

Im keen for any day in october.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Dave,

Good for an October date


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries Dave I've got the flu and was about to call for a stand in   

Should be recovered by October though


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Due to a cancellation of one of my Hong Kong trips, my whole roster has been rescheduled, so the 18th of October might have become an A Day for me (in plain English the Flying Roo might want me to go to work on that date).
Although I am unsure at this stage, I would not want someone who was keen to go on the 11th to miss out. So if anyone wants my spot on the 18th, I will reluctantly    give it up.
I am hoping this may not be the case, but unfortunately I won't know until closer to the date. I will have to take my chances and hope that 1. I am not going to work and 2. there might still be a possie on board.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Simon, I'm sure I'll be able to fill the spot. 
Keep me posted re work commitments..

Cheers Dave


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

just curious if theres a spot on the 18th available 2 snap up due to simonds unfortunate commitments?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I cannot do the 18th have work OS - so hopefully one of you guys will be able to fill my place

Sending all my Mojo to you

Regards

Woppie


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Any of the guys who were on the 11th of Sept trip can drop me a line, if they want to take Woppies spot.
Thanks for the mojo Woppie, any chance I can borrow your Saltiga now :twisted: ;-)

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

count me in for woppy's spot!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sept 18. Simond11?, Keza, Gordon, SBD, Kraley, Sharknett, Dave73.
JT is jig ready and primed if anyone else develops a case of the Woppies :lol: :lol:

I've got a few names as back up, due to the 11th falling over...sorry I cant fit everyone on. 

Will look at an October weekend trip (new thread standby)


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't wait for the report guys. Flew to Melbourne this morning and recc'ed WCI on the climb out of the airport I hope that the fishing fires up round Sydney soon. I will be a definite starter for an October date


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

OK Fellas, Start time is 5.30am thursday, so that means, be there at 5.20am :twisted: 
BYO tackle, food, everything and $150 each for the charter.

Sept 18. ???????, Keza, Gordon, SBD, Kraley, Sharknett, Dave73.
JT, calling JT.... Simon cant play, you're in if still interested.
otherwise it's over to Karnage (2nd sub)......

Time to find some kings. I think we may do ok though we may have to work a bit for them ;-)

Ken or SBD, any chance of putting up the link of the carpark etc?
Keza, I can give you a lift if your keen? 
  See you there.

Can everyone give me the ok here so I know you've rec'd the info..
If anyone wants my phone number pm me for it or call one of the other guys if lost :shock:

Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sheeeeet wish I was going - 2nd one Ive missed !!!! I'll be in Oman on a road trip and in some very fishy spots... although I might have to leave the fishing gear behind as it might distract me from the task at hand !!!!

Good luck...

Cloey should be firning by the time I return !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

cheers Dave, a lift would be great.
can you put a mattress in the back for me to lay my nice shiny rods on :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

This is the map that Ken posted for the last trip. We left from the pontoon closest to the bridge.

Google map reference

[edit] oops, too late.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

keza said:


> cheers Dave, a lift would be great.
> can you put a mattress in the back for me to lay my nice shiny rods on :lol:


Keza, Please don't use my van, mattress and laying your rods in the same sentence it aint one of those type of trips :shock:

boom boom :lol:

Also its the public ferry pontoon on the link, eg, further to the bottom right side on the picture, not the other one with boats moored.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Keza, Please don't use my van, mattress and laying your rods in the same sentence it aint one of those type of trips


I reckon last time we had a happy ending...


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

it would be great if JT could check in 2night so i would know if i had to re-schedule work or not .


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am in for this. Thanks for the voice mail Kenny. Sorry Karnage Matey to confirm the spot 

How many rods are you blokes taking? Can someone also tells me what time we return so I can work out if I can pick up the kids?

Looking forward to this one!

JT


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Confirming my spot as well. Not been out on a boat for a while so better start on the Travelcalm today.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> How many rods are you blokes taking?


I'll take 2 rigged rods. This time I'll probably take a trolling lure as well for the trip out (Jim has a few assorted trolling lures as well). Lotsa jigs (the cheap Williamson ones are fine, but I won't be using their hooks this time around 8) ), leader, tools (split rig pliers etc), terminal tackle (assist hooks, split & solid rings), spare spool of braid, venison sandwiches (Dan brought them last time, this time it's down to you John), drinks, hat, sunnies...



JT said:


> Can someone also tells me what time we return so I can work out if I can pick up the kids?


Dependent on how they're biting - last time we turned tail by about 11am, too tired to continue (and with a bag limit anyway), and landed around 12.30. Might be a bit slower this time around (or might not :twisted: ).


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Looking forward to this, dave73, i'll pm you my number in case there is any last minute problems with the weather etc.

see you all on Thursday


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorted...  :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to it also, thanks for everyone's responses to make it easy to organise the day.
Time to get serious with these kings, they have be hot and cold lately, so lets hope we have a good'un. 
I've never done a mid weeker, so I reckon we'll almost have the place to ourselves! 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

JT said:


> I am in for this. Thanks for the voice mail Kenny. Sorry Karnage Matey to confirm the spot


no worries, good luck with the kings.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just got the green light myself from my boss at work... ;-)

phew!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

GOOD LUCK GUYS ..............ESPECIALY THOSE THAT DIDN"T EXPERIENCE THE MAYHEM LAST TIME........Your gunna be blown away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

It looks like the boat leaves from Riverside Drive in Sans Souci. Is that correct?

Bring on the Kingies!

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good luck lads...

who's going to be the first to hook up?

who's going to snap a rod or lose one overboard?

who's going to get a donut?

who's going to get seasick first?

PICTURES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you just had to through in the last one didn't you :twisted:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Davey G said:


> good luck lads...
> 
> who's going to be the first to hook up?
> 
> ...


Talk about pressure!! With all this back and forth stuff, cancelled trip on the 11th, video footage from the last trip, who is gonna get a donut, vomit (Keza), catch a hoolum etc etc ....hell Davey, this is supposed to be a fun day.. :shock:

Ken is gonna lose heaps of jig :twisted: 
I reckon SBD is gonna have a cracker. 
Gordon and Sharky are darkhorses and may lead the way on the fish count.
JT, well come on JT, we just want you to get a kingy without ending up in hospital :lol: :lol: 
I get performance anxiety under pressure, so count me in for donuts... 

photos you say!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A gimbal belt is also a good idea - I've got a spare cheapy if anyone needs one.

Got my spanner jig ready, and remembered to pack my turkey sliders this time.

Seabreeze is looking good for the morning - hopefully we'll bag out early ;-)

Gordon, are you going to wear the Stormtrooper gear?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

sbd said:


> Gordon, are you going to wear the Stormtrooper gear?


Nice idea, but if there is anyone likely to fall in the drink its me (given past experience), cant imagine it would float all that well.

Cant wait for tomorrow, jigs are all set and packed. I got some 80lb flurocarbon, what sort of knots do you use with this stuff?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > A gimbal belt is also a good idea - I've got a spare cheapy if anyone needs one.
> ...


and i thought you guys were fishing :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gordon said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Gordon, are you going to wear the Stormtrooper gear?
> ...


I'm going for the uni knot but with only 3 wraps.

that doesn't mean it works, it's just what i'm using :lol:


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Their not joking a gimbal belt is almost a must :shock: 
Good luck again and wish i was there...................hint......... hint october trip dave :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > A gimbal belt is also a good idea - I've got a spare cheapy if anyone needs one.
> ...


You think you know about lower body bruising!?!?! You want the truth...you can't handle the truth God dammit!

JT


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

homemade said:


> Their not joking a gimbal belt is almost a must :shock:
> Good luck again and wish i was there...................hint......... hint october trip dave :lol:


How you looking for the 18th Oct ;-) ;-)

Doh, just got home, gotta pack and sleep, gotta be up soon :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> How you looking for the 18th Oct


I'm in ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Wonder if they are amongst them yet?
Wonder if anyone is berlying yet?


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Dave73 said:


> How you looking for the 18th Oct ;-) ;-)


Thats a big thumbs up Dave 8) 8)

Im in for 18th


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I sent a text to the guys earlier and just received a reply from JT.

"F#@kin awesome - wall to wall kings"

Not sure if he's winding me up or calling it as it was.

I sent him another text asking him whether he's busted another nut. No reply as yet... :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

We are just heading back in now and i can tell you that we are pretty exhausted. We would have easily boated 100 kingies between us and it was not at all uncommon for us all to be hooked up at once with reels screaming. Many went back at under 65 cms but many were over. My keepers were 71, 72 and 73. I think one of Sharknet's almost hit 80. The leather jackets were pretty present and alot of jigs were lost. We have bagged out and had a huge amount of fun doing it. short report from the mobile. I am sure the others will fill you in.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

WOW....

JT didn't pop a nut.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Vege-bloody-tarians.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> WOW....
> 
> JT didn't pop a nut.


With damage to the general region one seems to become somewhat more careful than one has been in the past.

Goodness gracious what a day! My Rapala Braid Concepts rod and my upgraded Shimano Spheros performed incredibly. My left arm however started to give out over time. Need upgrade. Any recommendations?

Photos to come.

JT


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Im too tired to type, but whilst I remember it, JT I think I have the endcap for your rod as I seem to have accidentally picked up two. If its yours (or if the owner is reading) pm me and i'll send it back to you.

Gordon.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gordon said:


> Im too tired to type, but whilst I remember it, JT I think I have the endcap for your rod as I seem to have accidentally picked up two. If its yours (or if the owner is reading) pm me and i'll send it back to you.
> 
> Gordon.


Not mine my friend. However.....i have gutted, cleaned and scaled the fish and the wife is doing the filleting. How good is that? Fillets distributed too two very grateful neighbors and the sashimi is going down very well.

Fire up the BBQ!

JT


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

The trip report thread will be in Trip Reports, just writing one up now.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19723


----------

